# My Moore Needs Help



## Moorelover (Dec 31, 2009)

My sister's black moor lives in a 15 gallon tank with her friend Dobi. She noticed today that Naomi(the sick fish) was floating on her belly and gasping for air. The tank was extremely filthy and needed to be cleaned. We are worried about her. Naomi is with her fins is around 5 inches and her body alone is around 2 1/2 inches. Please help us.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Water change (with dechlor), aeration (do you have an air-stone you can add) and feed cooked, mashed pea (fishy laxative).


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Water change (with dechlor), aeration (do you have an air-stone you can add) and feed cooked, mashed pea (fishy laxative).


+1 I couldn't agree more.


----------

